# Big Cat Quest to Columbus, GA on 28 April: Updated



## brother hilljack (Feb 28, 2012)

Its time to start pumping out the word about BPS Big Cat Quest in Columbus GA on 28 April! This is going to be a great event with the Pre-spawn run at its peak. 

Come down and enjoy our 80 degree weather and a chance to catch monster Blue Catfish. Last years total weight was 5 fish/145lbs.

The event is being combined with the National Char Broil BBQ festival (Char-broil headquarters in Columbus) and we will be colocated with them. Great chow to be had and plenty of people to promote your sponsors too!

The skipjack will be running full force during this time also so you can fish the event and stock up on bait at the same time!

come on down. 

Please make a post if you plan on (OR EVEN THINK YOU MIGHT) attending


----------



## uncleless (Feb 28, 2012)

The Catfish Junkies will be there.


----------



## AlanShort (Mar 2, 2012)

i was looking at there schedule and hate to see the rome,ga tournament isnt on it this year. was going to do it last year and couldnt get off work. my buddy got big fish and second i think. was looking forward to it this year. I dont know anything about your river but might have to put it on my calendar. Goodluck in it


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 2, 2012)

Alan, I know that Ken was still talking with Rome so don't rule it out as a last minute addition. 

We have great fishing down here in Coumbus though and this event will be awesome with the BBQ comp going concurrently.


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 4, 2012)

No word yet on the Rome event. I will keep trying. 

Columbus gives you a great chance at a new PB! Love this river


----------



## AlanShort (Mar 9, 2012)

alright brother. keep at him. If he will put it on i will help advertise for it


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 15, 2012)

Only 2 weeks until this event! Hope to see more of you there. not often you get a chance to fish a National Level event on your home water!


----------



## Ricky Deloach (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking for more information on this. Please call or text 912 5367906


----------



## grunt (Apr 18, 2012)

i was wanting to know more about this but couldnt find any info via google . can someone let me know general stuff like costs and registration  please i would appreciate it.


----------



## uncleless (Apr 18, 2012)

check out BPS Catfish tourny on google or Ken Freeman productions. Facebook Hilljack or Columbus Sports Council and you will find the information you need. hope this helps and see you there. great event.


----------



## grunt (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks ill look those up.


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 19, 2012)

You can post your questions here and I will get to them as soon as possible. It follows the basic format: $200 entry, all fish rod/reel/all fish alive at weigh in/5 fish weigh in. 

Registration will be on Friday evening from 4pm to 7 or 8.

There is a BBQ contest and live music Friday evening also!


----------



## jkk6028 (Apr 19, 2012)

grunt said:


> i was wanting to know more about this but couldnt find any info via google . can someone let me know general stuff like costs and registration  please i would appreciate it.



here is a link to the schedule......scroll to the bottom of the page. hope this helps.

big-cat-quest


----------



## Sine Nomen (Apr 19, 2012)

I was wondering if this was going to be about fish or felines...


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 19, 2012)

Its all about chasing monster cat........................fish


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 20, 2012)

Its getting close, sure hope the river comes up some


----------



## AlanShort (Apr 21, 2012)

Any news on the coosa river event yet? sure do hope it makes it


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't think the Coosa is going to happen this year


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 24, 2012)

Tournament is saturday, registration is on Friday evening. Bring the family its going to be a fun time with live music and BBQ


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 26, 2012)

Registration is Friday


----------

